# New Departure Model A hub set



## RPower (Mar 4, 2022)

I just cleaned and repacked these ND hubs.  They roll very nice, brake works; however, there is no brake arm or nuts.


----------



## Jeff f. (Jun 29, 2022)

Still for sale?


----------



## RPower (Jun 29, 2022)

It is. I’m currently in Italy for a few months but I can probably get it to you through my friend who watches my house. I do have a brake arm for it now.


----------

